#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Gate Tower Osaka Japan

## Evan

200 χρόνια μπροστά

----------


## Evan

εδώ θα υπήρχε σύγχυση αρμοδιοτήτων, πολεοδομία, υπουργείο μεταφορών,παρατηρητήριο οδικής ασφάλειας, κλητήρας υπουργείου, καντινιέρης κλπ κλπ

----------


## sundance

Η σύλληψη του οικοδομήματος είναι αλλού...

Το σημαντικό όμως είναι ότι οι ιθύνοντες ξεφεύγουν από τα στενά πλαίσια του τεχνικού 'νόμου' και έτσι καταφέρνουν να παράγουν ποιότητα και υπεραξία.

Κάτι που πάει τον τόπο συνολικά μπροστά και κάτι που η ελλάδα δεν θα καταφέρει ποτέ...

----------


## Evan

@ss_sk μην ξεχνάς πως σαν λαός έχουμε ιδιαίτερη σχέση με τον Σείριο

----------

